# Dieing Aponogetons



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

OK, How doyou kill Aponogetons? I thought they were one of the easiest, undemanding plants to keep! They sprouted fine and were growing ok they one day they look aweful! Leaves brown and falling apart! What causes this for this plant?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It is a iron loving plant and remember its dormant period. It could be one of these two reasons, not enough iron or it is going dormant.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Eco-complete for a substrate. Forgot about the dormant period though. Thanks. How long is it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It still would not hurt to use root tabs or iron with Eco-complete. I'm not sure how long the dormant period last for that particular plant but on my Dwarf lilly about 1-2 months.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sometimes with the dormant period people take it out and store the bulb (In the closet or the fridge in a ziplock with moist newspaper, I think). That simulates the dry(?) season they evolved for?

If it's not in the right place for you, it might be your chance to rescape. Or it might be a chance to kill it off


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

A good way to effectively store Apons when they go dormant is to just leave them in the substrate. The plants seem to develop faster when they do come back if you do this.

Storing them in the fridge, etc. I've tried with little success.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have also found just leaving my D. Lilly in the substrate when it goes dormant works just fine. Each time it comes back it grows more than before. Heck, this time it even sent a lilly pad to the water service. I have heard about the frig method but never tried it for fear of killing the plant.


----------

